# AR parts



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Where can I buy lowers, uppers, and accessories locally? I want to start my build, but dont want to have to wait for crap to come in the mail. Plus since this is my first one, I want to put my hands on various brands before I buy..


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

There's not much locally, I've heard that's there a few things, but I don't really know where. Other members will inform you. I generally like to order online. I do have some spare parts on hand that I may sell.

Are you looking for everything to build an AR or specific parts?


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Gravity3694 said:


> There's not much locally, I've heard that's there a few things, but I don't really know where. Other members will inform you. I generally like to order online. I do have some spare parts on hand that I may sell.
> 
> Are you looking for everything to build an AR or specific parts?


 
Yes, I am looking for everything and will be going with the 300 blackout


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

bamagun said:


> Yes, I am looking for everything and will be going with the 300 blackout


If your looking for a bolt carrier I have a spare and I may sell a complete upper with a complete BCG soon. I will have to look in my parts bin to see what else I have. I think I have a spare USGI collapsible stock and some A2 and Magpul MOE grips. There's some more junk I have that I can't remember offhand.


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Gravity3694 said:


> If your looking for a bolt carrier I have a spare and I may sell a complete upper with a complete BCG soon. I will have to look in my parts bin to see what else I have. I think I have a spare USGI collapsible stock and some A2 and Magpul MOE grips. There's some more junk I have that I can't remember offhand.


Can you please shoot me a List of what all you have with prices?

Thanks buddy.


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

If you want new parts, get me a list of what you want and I'll get you pricing and availability.


----------



## Embry (Sep 21, 2010)

http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/ati-omni-stripped-lower-receiver.html

LOWER FOR 50.0 TIL TOMORROW. PSA is a great company to deal with aswell... Ive ordered many parts aswell and you can use dixie as your ffl. Great pricing for transfers


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Embry said:


> http://palmettostatearmory.com/index.php/ati-omni-stripped-lower-receiver.html
> 
> LOWER FOR 50.0 TIL TOMORROW. PSA is a great company to deal with aswell... Ive ordered many parts aswell and you can use dixie as your ffl. Great pricing for transfers


Last time they did that it took about three to four week for me to get a lower. Their parts are great and cheap.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

If that is the ATI poly stripped lower you can get a stripped NFA lower for 44.95 or a complete lower for 110 at JoeBobs.


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

I have an upper for sale on this thread http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f68/ar-15-a2-upper-fs-119250/


----------

